# Bientôt la retraite !



## nanou36 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour a toutes ! Je lis souvent vos commentaires ! J'ai 20 ans de métier d'assistante maternelle. J'ai eu des hauts et bas mais souvent des parents correctes Mais J'avouerai que ces dernières années les familles ont changés,  niveau éducation, respect, toujours dire redire, patience,  écoute etc.... Ceux qui pensent aussi qu'on ne fait rien (pe) malgré preuves de sorties et activités autres. La puer exigeante beaucoup de contraintes lors de mon renouvellement dernier.
Je me sens plus zen depuis que je sais que dans un an j'arrêterai. Juste la rémunération retraite fait peur. Ce travail n'a jamais été valorisation j'en ai la preuve ! 
Je constate aussi que des nouvelles assmat laisse tomber au bout de quelques années. Courage a celles qui sont motivées. Moi je finirai avec mes 3 petits bouts en douceur.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Août 2022)

Nanou36 idem ici retraite dans à peine 5 mois j'arrive au bout et la retraite je ne sais pas combien je vais toucher mais le travail fini pour moi je vais sur mes 62 ans mais je n'ai plus la niaque pas au niveau santé mais plus l'envie et qd çà ne va plus tout est chamboulé et j'ai tant de choses à faire  ... place aux jeunes ! bon courage à celles qui vont faire ce beau métier et un conseil garder son ORGANISATION aucun PE n'a le droit de nous imposer les choses chez nous sinon ils gardent leurs mômes mais certains ne savent même pas le faire !!! et surtout si vous le pouvez imposez vos tarifs même si dans nos campagnes on ne le peut pas car les collègues ne jouent pas le jeu et ont encore de vieilles habitudes ne comptent pas les HC des petits prix pour les repas (on m'a même traitée de voleuse parce que je prenais 3.50 euros repas et goûter !!!) etc etc ... et cela restera mon grand regret le salaire trop bas et la retraite qui va avec ... on a un travail avec de grandes responsabilités donc il devrait être mieux valorisé qu'on soit en ville ou en campagne ... bref à voir si tout cela change un jour mais j'en doute !!! 🤔


----------



## Petuche (5 Août 2022)

Nanou36 et angele, moi il me reste 3 ans à faire, ces 3 dernières années je vais les finir en douceur. En octobre prochain je vais accueillir un bébé, le dernier. Car je veux finir avec un seul enfant. J'en ai un qui devrait partir quelque mois avant. Ça me fera 23 ans de métier. Quand j'ai pris connaissance de ce que je risquais de gagner je me suis dit ''ha ben c'est pas la peine de se faire c...''. Mais je ne ferai pas plus, je sens déjà que je fatigue, pas physiquement mais bien souvent moralement, malgres qu'en ce moment les PE sont supers ! Je veux surtout profiter de ce que la vie m'apporter, de mon mari, mes enfants et petits enfants. Et je voudrais être bien et en forme à  ce moment là. Tellement de personne ne profite pas de leur retraite à cause d'une maladie...


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Août 2022)

C'est tout à fait cela Petuche perso plus qu'un petit aussi et des PE supers ! depuis 3 ans je suis restée à 2 vu les tarifs ici si il faut travailler avec 4 pour avoir un salaire potable alors qu'en ville je gagnerais mieux ma vie non merci !!! j'ai eu des ARE qui ont complétées (mais n'ont pas comptées dans la retraite normal !) mais bon comme vous fatiguée moralement et très à cran mon mari et mon amie de toujours sont déjà à la retraite depuis presque 2 ans et je suis le vilain petit canard qui suit la plus vieille mais toujours au boulot !!! alors oui j'attends avec impatience ma petite retraite et contrairement à certains (es) qui s'y emme.dent (çà m'exaspère d'entendre çà !) je sais que la mienne sera bien remplie ...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Août 2022)

La mienne est encore trop loin j'y pense même pas
J'ai pourtant commencer à travailler à 18ans 
J'ai eu 50 ans le mois dernier
Ça fait 14ans que je suis AM et encore minimum 12 ans a faire
Hummm je suis pas sûre


----------



## Nefermimi54 (8 Août 2022)

33 ans d'assistante maternelle, 37 ans de travaille, 57 ans. Après simulation de retraite (on te calcul sur tes 25 meilleures années) et bien se sera peau de chagrin. Mon mari en préretraite, retraite définitive au 1er/09. D'un accord commun je lâche le pied pour que l'on profite de la vie ensemble : les enfants qui partiront ne seront pas remplacés (je les garde jusqu'à ce qu'ils aillent en primaire ou déménagent), mes heures sont allégées. 
Le métier se meurt, les conditions de travail sont de pire en pire, les parents en n'en parlent même pas. 
Je ne conseillerais aujourd'hui à personne de devenir Ass.Mat. Ce qui me tiens encore, c'est l'amour des gamins qui vous le rendent bien.


----------



## Teanna01 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour, et joyeuse retraite à celles qui partent profitez bien . J'ai 57 ans et m'y prépare aussi dans 4 ans .
Une question : Est-ce les parents qui vous mettent à la retraite ou c'est un licenciement ?
Mon agrément prendra fin octobre 2026 et dès le 1 er janvier 2027 je pourrai être à la retraite . Comment faire d'octobre à décembre , dois-je refaire un renouvellement d'agrément ou arrêter complétement et me mettre au chômage ?
Merci pour vos retour.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Teanna01 perso mon agrément court jusqu'à février 2023 et ma date de retraite par la CARSAT est le 1er janvier 2023 donc çà passe ! par contre si votre agrément se termine en oct 2026 et que vous devez aller jusqu'à janvier 2027 je ferais la demande de renouvellement sans me prendre la tête mais surtout pour ne pas être embêtée par pôle emploi !!!


----------



## liline17 (10 Août 2022)

J'ai 55 ans et ces dernières années j'y pensais pas mal, probablement parce que j'ai eu des PE compliqués, depuis quelques mois, je n'ai plus de soucis de boulot et y pense moins, même pour mes vacances, je n'étais pas plus pressée que ça. 
Dans 2 ans, mes contrats actuels seront finis, je les remplacerais par des 4 j par semaine, comme ça l'attente de la retraite sera moins longue. 
Je prendrai aussi une retraite progressive, cela me permettra de réduire mon accueil en perdant peu de revenu et en continuant de cotiser


----------



## Teanna01 (12 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos astuces liline17 et angèle 1982.Bon courage pour la suite


----------

